# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Anabolic/testosterone loading before competition

## FIN_TT

I have read from here that many of you drop all testosterones away 1 or 2 weeks before competition, and I totally disagree with that!

Here are my reasons to do things in other way. 

My two last two weeks before competition usually look like this:
(Competition is at the end of week 1)

Week 2
- Anadrol 50mg ed 
- Propionate 100mg ed
- Winstrol 50mg ed 

Week 1 
- Anadrol 100mg ed
- Propionate 150mg ed
- Winstrol 100mg ed

Note: This is my basic pre competition set and other anabolics, like Halotestin and Tren could and should be added to stack IF available.

Anadrol will give hardness and vascularity, t-propionate will help to store muscle glycogen when carbing up. Winstrol will fight against water and give more hardness. Also Nolvadex and Arimidex are used to prevent aromatization and to bloc estrogens.

Water is not a problem if diuretics can be used. Diuretics and restricting salt/water just before the show will shred the unwanted water under the skin.

In my opinion it is a big mistake to drop or decrease dosage just before competition. Goal with very high AS dosage just before competition is to get a similar anabolic effect as when starting a cycle. Speaking of high dosages is relative of course  :Smilie: 

I am a newcomer here, but been doing bb for 15yrs and competing on and off last 7yrs, so I have some decent background for contest preparations.

Hope that you got my point. I am not native English speaker  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I will agree with some but not all of that...everyone reacts different to AS...i for one hold a lot of water on test regardless of Arimidex and Nolva...i need to cut my test before the show...Anadrol use i will agree with Winny can be used all the way through however it will not dry you out or make you harder, it is not a very strong Androgen therefor hardness will not come from that drug...Halo will make you hard so will tren as they are both highly androgenic ...i am glad it works for you, however maybe next time you should drop the test and see how much harder you can come in, who know maybe it will wkr out better for you, i have done 7 shows and did something different everytime...so i think i have covered alot of bases...XXL

----------


## Big Bapper

What about loading on Oxys a few days before the show to help fill out the muscle.

----------


## rodge

> What about loading on Oxys a few days before the show to help fill out the muscle.



thats what i do, dbol or oxy starting 7 days before show. next time i think i'm just gonna run EQ untill the show.

-rodge

----------


## Big Bapper

I alway thought by starting that far out anybody would spill over, I was thinking starting 3 days out 50mg ED. At what does did you run, what types of Anti e did you use and what did you think of the results rodge.

----------


## rodge

> I alway thought by starting that far out anybody would spill over, I was thinking starting 3 days out 50mg ED. At what does did you run, what types of Anti e did you use and what did you think of the results rodge.


dbol at 30mg or drol at 50mg with 20mg nolva aside and aldactone as diuretic. but as i said next time i think i'm just gonna run EQ all the way through with some letro. plus i always run prop untill day before show.

-rodge

----------


## Big Bapper

Nice one bro Prop would make me hold water like a mother, running tren up untill my show in 6 days, was going to drop it with the prop, but like the fullness it gives me. Have a few oxys would you recomend running 50mg the last 3 days before show. I know these fill me out but dont want to loose condition. I am running 2mg Armi ED, 40mg Nolva ED and 100mg Proviron ED.

What you think rodge.

----------


## warlock

Also, do you guys recommned the use of anadrol and/or dbol 4 to 6 weeks out along with winny, tren , primo, test prop and nolvadex ? Or would this be too risky to take for so long? In this case, would you cut it out 3 or 4 days before the show?

Thanks

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Also, do you guys recommned the use of anadrol and/or dbol 4 to 6 weeks out along with winny, tren , primo, test prop and nolvadex ? Or would this be too risky to take for so long? In this case, would you cut it out 3 or 4 days before the show?
> 
> Thanks


I would say too risky but i have seen people do it...XXL

----------


## warlock

> I would say too risky but i have seen people do it...XXL


Thanks Mike,

What if it gets cut off 10 to 15 days prior to the show?

----------

